# Top 10 albums



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

What do you think about my list?? I probably will have to change it because I forgot something 
http://rateyourmusic.com/list/Produde1/favorite_albums/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 23, 2012)

Made me happy seeing Hybrid Theory on the list 

But, A thousand Sun?
I personally think Meteora is a much better album


----------



## emigre (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought only fourteen year olds listened to Linkin Park.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> I thought only fourteen year olds listened to Linkin Park.


Maybe old Linkin Park, there newer stuff is much more mature, even with that said I still love HT.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2012)

Fudge said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought only fourteen year olds listened to Linkin Park.
> ...



I'm noting a distinct lack of quotation marks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

It just kinda bothers me that Linkin Park would make a list but classic albums don't. I mean I don't expect oldies but there's like classic albums that have left a mark on music. I'd at least list Revolver by The Beatles and The Wall by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It just kinda bothers me that Linkin Park would make a list but classic albums don't. I mean I don't expect oldies but there's like classic albums that have left a mark on music. I'd at least list Revolver by The Beatles and The Wall by Pink Floyd.


I'm not making this list based on cultural impact, rather on how much I myself enjoyed the albums. Like I said, this list is bound to change as I'm always discovering new albums/artists so I'll probably update this again in a few months.


----------



## xist (Aug 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd at least list Revolver by The Beatles and The Wall by Pink Floyd.



They may be regarded as Classics but would they make your own personal top 10? They wouldn't mine....


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2012)

I like everything except for Linkin Park.

They where good back in the early 00's but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I like everything except for Linkin Park.
> 
> They where good back in the early 00's but that's pretty much it.


They're still good, I just think most of there radio singles are the worst songs off there albums. Well, except for their upcoming one, Castle of Glass. One of my favorite songs by any band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2012)

I honestly haven't listened to them since '05?

I have to say that this one is indeed quite good!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

I also forgot to say that I hate Coldplay. I really find them to be annoying. A lot of their songs are very pointless. Their lyrics make absolutely no sense but are often pawned off as "cryptic" or "deep in meaning" when it's just a bunch of bullshit. I also find their songs to be kind samey.

Also the fanbase is entirely ascot-wearing hipsters.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> I thought only fourteen year olds listened to Linkin Park.


Like Jerry Jackson?


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2012)

Mylo Xyloto seriously?

SERIOUSLY

I wouldn't even put A Rush of Blood in my top 10, and that's their only great album.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

Domination said:


> Mylo Xyloto seriously?
> 
> SERIOUSLY
> 
> I wouldn't even put A Rush of Blood in my top 10, and that's their only great album.


I really liked Mylo Xyloto. I thought thematically it was really well done and it had a broad range of genres.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the Dream Theater albums...


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 31, 2012)

The 'White Album' from The Beatles I love, as for pretty much all of The Beatles music around after the times of 'Rubber Soul'.
Pink Floyd is great, but a tiny bit too depressing,  I like 'Animals' the best from them.
Elton John's 'Goodbye Yellow Brick Road' was an album I really love for the half I've heard of it.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid A, a bunch of Dream Theater albums, Toxicity. You're cool in my book.

...Er, oh he's banned.


----------

